# I hope you have a nice week´s begining



## loureed4

Hi!,

   I hope everything is right over here! . I´d like to ask a simple question:

   I was just writing a letter to someone, and I was saying good bye in this way:
*
   "I hope you have a nice week´s begining"* , which sounds weird to me.  I was about to write: "I hope you have a nice begining of a week" instead.

   Some people say you can´t place Saxon genitive with inanimated things, many people say that, but even though, I see many examples which don´t follow that rule, and in this very forum a guy explained to me all of this.

  Thanks in advance!


----------



## Agró

Sí se puede con expresiones de tiempo y lugar:

_Tomorrow's trial.
Next week's meeting.
London's streets._

Begi*nn*ing duplica la 'n'.


----------



## loureed4

Thanks Agró! . I didn´t know such nuance about being able to use Saxon genitive with weather and places expressions.

Thanks for your time!

P.S: "Beginning" , it was a typo mistake......but thanks anyway, because you can´t know if it was a typo mistake, and I appreciate being corrected in order to master this lenguage!


----------



## GranGringo

Saludos.
This appears to be one that does not translate well/directly, so . . . 
If your intent is specifically on the "beginning" or "start" of the week I would suggest something like:
* (I) Hope your week starts/begins well.  (literally that it begins well)
or general wishes:
* I hope your week goes well.   (maybe more natural . . but obviously means the whole week).
* I hope you have a great week. (general wish for a good week, not just the start, but is very natural).


----------



## loureed4

Hi GranGringo,

   Interesting what you say. I think "I hope your week begins well" could fit perfectly to my purpose. Though I must say I like a lot saying it with Saxon genitive, just like I tried in the first post of this thread. 

I appreciate it a lot your help!


----------



## Wandering JJ

Alternative: I hope you have a good start to the week.


----------



## duvija

Wandering JJ said:


> Alternative: I hope you have a good start to the week.



... and a horrible ending ???


----------



## loureed4

Thanks Wandering JJ for your help.


----------



## caracaskari

*Sí*, de acuerdo q*ue* suena muy raro como lo tienes en ingl*é*s. *E*s mucho mejor como dice el grangringo de "*I* hope your week goes well." *I*gual como dice duvija, si dices "a good beginning" es como si esperaras q*ue* pase un final p*é*simo o algo jaja...


----------



## loureed4

Thanks caracaskari!


----------



## caracaskari

anytime, hope it helped!


----------



## Wandering JJ

duvija said:


> ... and a horrible ending ???


Absolutely! (That's English absolutely, not en absoluto!) I was trying to answer loureed's original request. In fact we don't say 'have a good start to the week' in the UK. Europeans have some quaint ways of saying goodbye: a French colleague of mine always ends with 'Have a good/nice rest of the week' even though she lived in the UK for some five years and it's only Monday!


----------



## loureed4

Hi Wandering JJ,

   So, you don´t say "have a good start of the week"? , not even "Have a nice rest of the week"?.  To me, that sounds quite natural, probably because I´m not a native Speaker. 

Thanks!


----------



## Wandering JJ

Hi Loureed,

No, not in my part of the world. We just say 'goodbye' or something equally bland! An exception is on Friday, where you hear people saying: 'Have a nice weekend' or something similar.

Cheers!


----------



## loureed4

Hi Wandreing JJ,

   So, imagine it´s Sunday, and I want to wish you a good week because we are suppose not to meet again until next Sunday, what could you say?: "Have a good weel?"?  , but never: "Have a good week´s begining" ?

  Sorry if I am a bit stubborn, I´m just curious, I like knowning thing about other cultures, moreover, I´m thinking of living in Birmingham to get a job.

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Wandering JJ

Hi Loureed,

Yes, if we're friends and it's Sunday and we won't see each other until the following weekend, it's good to say: 'Have a good week - see you Saturday' or something similar. NEVER 'Have a good week's beginning.' The only time you would refer to part of the week is if, for example, you know your friend has a difficult meeting at work on the Monday, you may say: 'I hope all goes well (for you) on Monday.'

You're not stubborn; rather, inquisitive, which is good! 

PD ¿Estás familiarizado con el fuerte acento de Birmingham? Te envío un enlace en español.
http://www.elmundo.es/elmundo/2008/04/04/internacional/1207297205.html


----------



## loureed4

Hi again Wandering,


I have two things to tell you:

1- Thanks for the explanation, it´s quite clear, though quite stunning too, for me

2-Oh my! You don´t say! , I mean, I´m applying for a job there, in Birminghan and someone from my country interviewed me in English, in order to check my level, but now, I´m a bit confused because I don´t know if I will be able to understand, because I think I can manage to speak fluently (more or less) but if the accent is strong, oh my, I didn´t count on that. People usually tell me that Liverpool, or Edimburgh and, in general, in the north, there is a strong accent, but ... I don´t even know what to say, I expect to get the accent in case this company recruits me , I´m a bit puzzled, Should I be very concerned about it? Well, anyway, it must be the company who (that) tells me whether or not I´m able to speak it, to hire me.

Thanks a lot for the link! ...I appreciate quite much the information about the accent!

P.S: Your Spanish is amazing.


----------



## uspantan

loureed4 said:


> Hi!,
> 
> I hope everything is right over here! . I´d like to ask a simple question:
> 
> I was just writing a letter to someone, and I was saying good bye in this way:
> *
> "I hope you have a nice week´s begining"* , which sounds weird to me.  I was about to write: "I hope you have a nice begining of a week" instead.
> 
> Some people say you can´t place Saxon genitive with inanimated things, many people say that, but even though, I see many examples which don´t follow that rule, and in this very forum a guy explained to me all of this.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


I think I'd say  'I hope your week gets off to a good start.'


----------



## loureed4

Thanks for replying ospantan,

    That´s a good idea I think.

Thans a lot, I didn´t even know "gets off" in this sense.


----------



## caracaskari

loreed4, no s*é* en *I*nglaterra, pero en los *EEUU *por lo menos, s*í* se oye "have a good rest of the week", pero eso de "nice week's beginning" o "beginning of the week" no se dice nunca. *Y* JJ tiene razon, yo viv*í* muchos anos en *I*nglaterra y *E*scocia, y el acento de *B*irmingham es uno de los mas dificiles que acostumbarse, jaja! *P*ero la gente de all*á* son super ch*é*veres*.* =)


----------



## horsewishr

Wandering JJ said:


> The only time you would refer to *part of the week* is if, for example, you know your friend has a difficult meeting at work on the Monday, you may say: 'I hope all goes well (for you) on Monday.'



I was going to point out this, exactly.  We say _the beginning of the week_, not _the week's beginning_.  The beginning is PART of the week.  It is not a possession of the week. Maybe that's why it sounds so strange to say "the week's beginning."


----------



## ujjain

I hope your week starts well.
_Still sounds unnatural too me._

I hope you have a good/nice/great* week.
_Friendly, considerate, natural._

You can possibly say later in the week: "I hope you enjoy the rest of your week."  But I don't think in Germanic languages "beginning of the week" can sound well easily. In Dutch I have no idea how to tell somebody to have a good first days of the week. It makes more sense to just wish him a good week as a whole. 

Most phrases containing "beginning of the week" sound unnatural. Just wish him a good week and don't focus too much on the beginning of it hehehe.

However I like the phrase uspantan posted: "I hope your week gets off to a good start."


----------



## loureed4

Thanks Caracaskari,

    How curious! ...bout not saying: "Have a good week´s begining", it´s so common here in Spain, I love these little nuances.

    As for Birmingham, if this compnay hires me, I´ll do my best though it would be good havin a sample of how they speak, a famous actor or in youtube, I´ll make a research on youtube, I´m curious. 

    When you say "cheveres" I guess you mean by that: cool, amusing, funny... ?. I know not much about Venezuelan words, sorry for my ignorance!

And thanks once more!


----------



## Wandering JJ

loureed4 said:


> Thanks Caracaskari,
> 
> How curious! ...bout not saying: "Have a good week´s begining", it´s so common here in Spain, I love these little nuances.
> 
> As for Birmingham, if this compnay hires me, I´ll do my best though it would be good havin a sample of how they speak, a famous actor or in youtube, I´ll make a research on youtube, I´m curious.
> 
> When you say "cheveres" I guess you mean by that: cool, amusing, funny... ?. I know not much about Venezuelan words, sorry for my ignorance!
> 
> And thanks once more!


¡Hola amiguito!
Pues ¿cómo se dice 'have a good week's beginning' en español?
Chevere debería escribirse 'chévere' y quiere decir bueno/genial/magnífico = magnificent/superb/marvelous/wonderful...
As for Birmingham, no te preocupes. La gente es muy simpática ¡aunque no habla inglés muy bien! En serio, los que están bien educados hablan normalmente.


----------



## loureed4

Hi!,

   We say here: "Ten un buen comienzo de semana" and I though so naturally that there could be a way to say it in English.

   Thanks for the explanation about "chévere" it´s only that I don´t know many people from your area, though I had heard the word somewhere.

   It´s a good thing you say that well-educated (or educated?) people speak in a normal way. As I´m to be in a job enviroment, I hope they speak that way, not that I mind much, well, a bit to be honest, hehe.

  Thanks both Wandering JJ and caracaskari!


----------



## duvija

I find funny talking about just the beginning of a week, and even less wishing for it to be good. As if for the rest of the week, they can go to hell.


----------



## loureed4

Hi duvija,

  hehe. You may be right, it´s just a sentence, I mean, obviously we say too: "Have a good week" but why not: "Have a good Monday" ...asumming you love your job, which is not common at all, but it should be, shoudn´t it? hehe.

Thanks!


----------



## caracaskari

Hey loureed4, "Have a good Monday" is fine, and you will hear that all the time.  It's just something about a nice "beginning of the week" or "week's beginning" that sounds strange... anyway, good luck on your new job!


----------



## loureed4

Thnaks carascarskari for the explanation and the encouragament!


----------

